# An old newbie



## stormyknight (May 17, 2005)

I wanted to re-introduce myself. I joined this forum in May of 2005, when we took in a day old kitten to bottle raise. She was our first cat and we had no idea what we were doing, but somehow we figured it out as we went along. :lol: 

I came back to the forum in October of 2006 looking for ideas as to why my little cat (Panda) was so sick. Three vets were stumped, she wouldn't eat or drink, etc. She fought until the end, but on October 11, 2006, we euthanized her. I have never been so crushed in my entire life and I still think about her on a daily basis.

It may sound silly, but I was unable to come back to this forum until now because it was simply too painful to think of what Panda went through. We never did get an answer to what was ailing her, though our best guess is FIP. I still struggle every day regarding if I made the right decision, but with three other kitties in the house, this forum is too good of a resource to pass up. 

So to make a long story shorter, the house now consists of two dogs (Lexi and Lilly), three cats (Oliver, Mike, and Bonobos), and two horses (Shah and Stormy). I look forward to learning and sharing here once again. :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well....it is great to have you back!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm looking forward to pictures! (hint, hint)  

Welcome back!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

back!  So sorry about your baby  I hope you'll post some pictures for us.


----------



## fuzzyfeathers (Dec 9, 2007)

welcome back


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about Panda, I'm sure you did what was best for her. You can post a tribute to her in the Rainbow Bridge section too. Anyways welcome back & stick around :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the gang! RIP sweet kitty


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome back!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

WELCOME BACK!  So sorry you lost Panda.  *HUGS*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, again, and welcome!


----------

